# Personalized Trailer Plates



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello All:

Since I'm drawing a blank for ideas I thought I would tap the creative force that is our group here









Anybody got a clever idea for a trailer license plate that has to do with family camping / kids camping etc... Or just plain clever / RV or travel related. I have thought of one so far but am looking for something better.

Thanks!


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

off2cmp









Just a thought!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I have a few ideas but in Idaho you can not get custom plates for trailers!!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

OFF2 CMP = Taken !! Good one though


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Outbakr


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

A few thoughts:

4OUTBCK
4 CAMPN
4 CMPRS
CMP OUT
CMPKIDS
LUV2CMP
RV 4 4 (TT 4 4)
RV4FUN
RV4FAM
OUT4FUN
OUTNBAK
2B CMPN
2B RVN
BADATT

Sorry I got carried away, I will go back to my hole.

Jared


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

WOW, thanks Jared. That's a good bunch!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

How about:

VAKSUN (Vacation)
WEELHOS (Wheel House)
GONOUT(Going Out)
OUTBAK (Hmmmm....)
OTBKR (Outbacker)

I'll stop now...

Reverie


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Don't think we can get personalized plates for trailers in Ontario either....

Not sure how many characters you can use but how about

Hom2rom (Home to Roam)???


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

SMORES 4 5


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

The first thing that popped into my head was...FLUSHR...sorry. I think it's because I love the bumper sticker that says "Back Off or I'll Flush"







.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks everybody for your excellent suggestions. However, after much consideration (and approval from the wife!) I (we) have decided on the following. Thanks again for your interest and participation


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

RWE THYR!

Love it! That's a great one!


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Very good! Much nicer than my suggestion!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

2 thumbs up on the plate. Great Idea.

Thor


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Very good. Should have thought of that, I hear it from my back seat all the time.

Jared


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

At the show this weekend we saw a class C with 
RMT NST

"our empty nest"

thought that was great

Jared


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

That's what I should have on OUR OUTBACK!


----------

